# Athearn DDA40X



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

RATS! I just got an email today that the locomotive I have on pre-order has been pushed back again for release. Now - it's "mid-August". I've been anxiously awaiting this one. I can't wait to see how it compares to my Bachmann Spectrum DDA40Xs. They run awesome.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

The Athearn ones far out do any of the previous Bachmann and athearn ones. the level of detail is insane! I have 2 of the Bachmann DCC on board ones and love them other than the huge gashes front and rear and the motors being seen through the pass through. The new Athearn ones have the pass through sealed shut and true to prototype front and rear pilots.

hope you have wide curves on your layout as they require minimum 28" radius to operate


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Dda40x*

I don't have a layout yet. Right now, I can only be classified as a collector. I have four Spectrum DDA40Xs in my roster and I have modified all four to have all-wheel electrical pickup. The fourth one was modified only a few hours ago. I have a nice little fleet of UP power so far... the layout however, is still being thought up. 

By the way - what "gashes" are you talking about?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

do you do steam at all or just diesels?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*UP big power*



sawgunner said:


> do you do steam at all or just diesels?


I don't have any steam to chat about. I'm going to have a plain DC layout of Union Pacific's big power. GE U50, AC6000, GM SD90MAC, Veranda Turbine, etc.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Hmmm big UP power....
Challenger
Big Boy
4-12-2
Big Blow ( Double Turbine)

all the original bad boys of the UP


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Big power.*

I would have the 8500 horsepower turbine if was available in a good plastic release. I would also like to have a real DD35A, and an Alco Century 855 cab unit. A GE U50C would be cool, too. Alas, these aren't available in plastic.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the Big Blow I have only seen in brass. the U50C have never seen modeled

as far as the DD35 you can make the original cabless unit by kit bashing 2 of the older Bachmann 6922 models together (cab removed from one and the rear end of the other put in place of) to make the A unit cut the cab off of another 6922 and mold the athearn cab onto it. then you can have a 35 and a 35A


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

sawgunner said:


> Hmmm big UP power....
> Challenger
> Big Boy
> 4-12-2
> ...



Mmmmmmm!!!!!!!! Love Steamers!!!!


Pat


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

found a model of the U50C beat up but a starting point

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Alco-GE-U-5...648325?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2573721d05


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*U50c*

I'm not too sure of myself in the kit bashing field. I've never tried it.

That U50C looks pretty good, but if the motor doesn't work, I don't know if I could bring the locomotive back to life.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

heart transplant using drill and Athearn motor


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

The old blue box Athearn DD40 is actually a DD35A. Unfortunately, they have open pilots to allow them to negotiate 18" curves. They also have the older style cast metal trucks, which are a little low on detail. But the body might be made to work on a newer, more detailed version....


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Dd40*

I was at Arnie's Trains yesterday asking specifically about those Athearn "DD40"s. I don't remember his name, but the guy I talked to is the son of the old guy Gerry, who owned the place. Anyways, he told me that there has never been a plastic run of a DD35, A or B. He said that the DD40 is a model of what was _going_ to be a DD40, but EMD never built that engine. I also read somewhere (maybe on this board, I can't recall) something about GP35s being constructed differently than what is modeled with the Athearn DD40. The EMD DD35 was made from two GP35s under one hood.

I'm no expert - this is just some of the reading and talking I have done over the past couple of days.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Athearn Centennnial*

My Athearn Centennial arrived today. It's awesome. The detail really blows away my Bachmann Spectrums. The only things I "don't like" about it are:

1 - Only the front motor has two flywheels. The back motor only has one.

2 - It's not as heavy as the Spectrum DDA40Xs.

3 - The Gumball strobe warning light will only light steady; no flashing. I have contacted the store for a solution.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> My Athearn Centennial arrived today. It's awesome. The detail really blows away my Bachmann Spectrums. The only things I "don't like" about it are:
> 
> 1 - Only the front motor has two flywheels. The back motor only has one.
> 
> ...


solution for #3: if its DC only toss a decoder chip and DCC/sound thing (chip) into the train and set the light to flash, solved 

Solution for #2: add more weights if possible where possible in the engine! (small heavy weights are the best)

Solution for #1: replace the second (rear) motor with one with dual flywheels if possible!



On a side note I just took my Athearn DD40 to the local store to have them check and diagnose it to see if it can be fixed!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Getting in tune.*



New Berlin RR said:


> solution for #3: if its DC only toss a decoder chip and DCC/sound thing (chip) into the train and set the light to flash, solved
> 
> Solution for #2: add more weights if possible where possible in the engine! (small heavy weights are the best)
> 
> ...


No room in the rear car to fit a dual-flywheel motor. I will add weights when I figure out where I can put them. As for the flashing light - I'm awaiting response from the store on that.

Best of luck with your Athearn DD40. I have two of them, but only one of them came with dual-flywheeled motors. Odd. They're a bit loud, too.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmmm...may need some grease on yours...mine was as quiet as a baby sleeping...


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Grease is the word?*



New Berlin RR said:


> Hmmm...may need some grease on yours...mine was as quiet as a baby sleeping...


I tried grease. It sounds like metal-on-metal, but the gears are plastic. They're workhorses anyways, but I much prefer quiet engines.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ah, well it might be something different, have you checked all parts that move for loose areas that have "play" as far as I can tell all moving parts should be nice and tight.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Gear tower?*

I think I'll take it apart a little later on tonight. I'm guessing it's part of at least one of the gear towers, but I'm certainly no expert.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Athearn DDA40X Update*

Athearn emailed us back and said that the strobe light is solid in the non-DCC models. It only flashes in the DCC-equipped models. I suppose I'll have to modify it myself as soon as I learn how to do it.

On the other hand - it runs great. I'll add weight as soon as I open it up and find out where adding weight is possible.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

see, I figured it was the non DCC version which is why I suggested adding the decoder


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*DC Only*

I won't add the decoder. I want to run DC only. I'll figure out how to make the strobe flash in time, without adding the full DCC deal.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just change the LED out for a blinking LED, job done.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Replace?*

Is it that simple? What about the voltage it requires? Minimum, maximum? Also, to find an amber-colored LED at the right size?

Yeesh...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If there's already an LED there, the voltage required for a blinking LED is the same.

The only guidelines are that typically white and blue LED's run at 2.5-3.0 volts, and most other colors are 1.5 volts. I'm guessing the current one is yellow, so it's almost surely a 1.5 volt LED, same as a blinking yellow one.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Is it that simple? What about the voltage it requires? Minimum, maximum? Also, to find an amber-colored LED at the right size?
> 
> Yeesh...


Pretty much that simple, yellow solid gets swapped out for yellow blinking LED, most blinking LEDs IIRC are gonna have somewhat of a random pattern (may be how they are made or it may be the PCB they are hooked too tho), but yes just find a blinking LED of the same color of your lense/LED and your good to go.




gunrunnerjohn said:


> If there's already an LED there, the voltage required for a blinking LED is the same.
> 
> The only guidelines are that typically white and blue LED's run at 2.5-3.0 volts, and most other colors are 1.5 volts. I'm guessing the current one is yellow, so it's almost surely a 1.5 volt LED, same as a blinking yellow one.


agreed, I would suggest looking up to be same but should be pretty much the same...


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

If you're adventurous and want to 'build' something to run an amber light...
http://cappels.org/dproj/simplest_LED_flasher/Simplest_LED_Flasher_Circuit.html

http://www.instructables.com/id/LED-flashing-circuit/

(standard disclaimer: no affiliation, don't even know 'em, YMMV, offer not valid in CA, NY, IL, or planets that begin with an "S")

Quickar.com doesn't have any flashing ambers, but they've got a flashing yellow (I really didn't go into a lot of searching, I just had them bookmarked because of something I found a while back.)

Standard Disclaimer applies on this one too, by the way.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There are lots of places to buy LED's, Digikey and Mouser have a large selection if you're looking for something the discount outfits don't have.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Dda40x*

As with my BLI AC6000, I have decided to leave it alone. None of it is worth my accidentally breaking something on such nice engines.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Ultra-Monster*

So much for leaving things alone. I decided that I would succeed at adding weight (and pulling power) to my Athearn DDA40X, as well as making the beacon light flash as it should. After about 6 straight hours of working with a pair of eyeglasses that magnify and a lot of small parts, I finished. I don't have a scale, but the engine is so darned heavy now... it's packed full of carefully-placed weights and the balance point remains factory. That way I know that the power is equally distributed... that was of utmost importance to me. I used the components and one tiny section of the PC board from an old, non-operational Bachmann Spectrum DDA40X. The directional lights work great. I kept the Athearn beacon because it's smaller and more to scale than what Bachmann used for their version. It works, but it takes a little more voltage to get it flashing. I don't know what it would take to make it flash at lower voltage, but if I find out, that will be my final modification to this ultra-pulling machine. It almost feels twice as heavy as the Bachmanns - but I know that's not quite the case. Either way - it's a shining success.

I'll be getting my BLI AC6000 back from gc53dfgc sometime next week. He tells me it's finished and works exactly like I want it to. Can't wait to get it back.

I love these Union Pacific monsters!


----------



## Lee_R (May 30, 2012)

Now that is something that would make a good "step-by-step" post, so I've just gotta say it... 
:ttiwwop:

(I know that when you were working on it, taking pictures was the last thing on your mind, but still... Inquiring minds want to see! :laugh: )


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

hmm sounds like my DD40AX should go to your shops for a reweight and a becon mod  and a few extra lights too!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*No title.*

I don't have a camera. I used to have the use of my niece's Canon G10, but she's taken it with her. I have an old VHS camcorder, that's about it.

As for a tutorial? From me? That's hilarious. I had no plan when I opened the locomotive. I just worked on areas as I got to them. There was a lot of moving and modifying, but it all worked out - even better than I was hoping. I got lucky, I think. I would never presume to think I knew enough or was accomplished enough to actually work on someone else's train. People love their trains, and I would never want to make a mistake on one.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Flasher*

Well, I broke down and replaced the flashing "lamp" in the Athearn with a flashing LED from the Bachmann PC board. I know, I know - the Bachmann is a little bit big, but now the engine looks right (more right) with a flashing warning light that behaves as it is supposed to. I'm a lot happier now.


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Well done. Could more right be righter?


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Right on.*

It's the rightest. And thank you. I wish I was more savvy at all of this... I have more engines I want to work on, but it's an ominous thought.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

well Ill wait for the pics to come once you get the camera back


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*No longer here.*

That camera? I'll never get it back. It was a present for her, and she's moved out.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

ouch! should go get one then


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Pic!*

Ha! Coincidence! My younger niece (little sister to the niece I spoke of) came over and had her Canon PowerShot A540... not as detailed, but it works good. So here's a picture of _*The Union Pacific Playland Fleet*_ (minus the BLI AC6000):


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

They look great! That's a whole lotta yellow in one place! Is that U50 one of the new Athearn units? Now all you need is a sweet model of Alco's fabulous failure the Century 855!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

That's a nice bunch of power units Sasha. Do you have a layout to run them on? Pete


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Yes - the U50 is a new one. I love the unique look of that model. Was there an older model of that U50? I have never seen it. Also - I would love to see a plastic model of the Alco Century 855. The cabbed version. I would swipe that one up in a heartbeat!

Sadly, I don't yet have a layout. I could be classified right now as merely a collector. I have some straight 'test' tracks right now, all wired to separate transformers. My layout will be a 5-track, 5-transformer DC layout, with trains going in opposite directions, for the most part. I'm still figuring out where will be the best place to build this layout. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Sasha said:


> Yes - the U50 is a new one. I love the unique look of that model. Was there an older model of that U50? I have never seen it. Also - I would love to see a plastic model of the Alco Century 855. The cabbed version. I would swipe that one up in a heartbeat!
> 
> Sadly, I don't yet have a layout. I could be classified right now as merely a collector. I have some straight 'test' tracks right now, all wired to separate transformers. My layout will be a 5-track, 5-transformer DC layout, with trains going in opposite directions, for the most part. I'm still figuring out where will be the best place to build this layout. Decisions, decisions.


or you could go two double transformers and one single and cut two out  lol!!


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*The Union Pacific Playland*

I can't find any dual transformers of the Throttlepack variety on eBay. I do have all the power I need already, though.

Here's a picture with the BLI AC6000 back home. I stopped by Arnie's Trains today for some Kadee couplers and I found a shell of an F-7 Union Pacific. $3! So I grabbed it up and put it over the chassis of an old SP "Black Widow" Athearn Super Power engine I have had for about 10 years. Perfect fit without any modifications. That's the train on top in the forefront:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

Just did a search on eBay, "ho dual transformer" should yield you some results


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*All I need.*

Been there, done that. Nothing to match what I already have. I realize that they do exist, just not on eBay right now. I'm set - I have all the transformers I need (and then some).

Thanks!


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

There are two versions of the U50 that were ever made, the U50 and the later model U50C. Both engines were made from two U30 locomotives that were combined.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*U50s*

Yeah, I know about the U50Cs... I have a book on Union Pacific History. I meant that I didn't know of any other *model U50s* on the market.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Well there are both U50 and U50C models in brass on the market and that is all of the other makers of them out there.


----------



## Sasha (Jul 8, 2012)

*Brass*

I have seen those in web searches... a little too rich for my blood. I'll stick with the plastic I have. I really like my little roster so far.


----------

